# pitbull - prononciation



## yuechu

Bonjour,

J'ai remarqué qu'il y a deux prononciations possibles pour le mot "pitbull" en français [pit.bul] ou [pit.byl].
Quelle prononciation est plus courante ? (Laquelle recommenderiez-vous ?)
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Kwistax

Pit.bul, c'est le son "ou"? Si c'est le cas, je 'ai jamais entendu ça.

En Belgique, c'est _pitbulle_ (son "u"), ou à l'anglaise comme dans _cut, enough..._


----------



## JClaudeK

yuechu said:


> Quelle prononciation est plus courante ?


Je ne connais que la prononciation [pit.byl] / _"pitbulle_" .


----------



## atcheque

[pit.byl] m'est de loin la plus courante  On entend parfois [pit.bul]. 
Je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir entendu [pit.bʌl].


----------



## Maître Capello

La prononciation en « ou » [pitbul] est assez rare il me semble. Celle en « œu » [pitbœl] est plus fréquente, mais pas autant que celle en « ü » [pitbyl] qui est en effet la plus courante.


----------



## jekoh

Jamais entendu la prononciation en « œu » [pitbœl].

La prononciation anglaise est avec [ʊ], les mots d'origine anglaise qui contiennent cette voyelle, comme _football_ ou _full_, sont généralement prononcés avec le son /u/ ("ou") en français lorsque leur prononciation n'est pas complètement francisée comme c'est le cas pour _pitbulle_.

À titre indicatif, sur forvo, la seule prononciation en français est avec "ou" : Pitbull pronunciation: How to pronounce Pitbull in Dutch, English, Romanian, German, French, Spanish


----------



## Bezoard

JClaudeK said:


> Je ne connais que la prononciation [pit.byl] / _"pitbulle_" .


Kif-kif pour moi.


----------



## Kwistax

En Belgique, on parle trois langues, du coup, on utilise beaucoup plus l'anglais que les Français, dans les pubs, les noms d'entreprise, les organisations festives ... et les mots empruntés à l'anglais sont prononcés à l'anglaise par beaucoup de gens.


----------



## jekoh

La prononciation indiquée au message #2 n'est pas « à l'anglaise », la voyelle de _bull_ est celle de _put_ et non celle de _cut_.


----------



## Kwistax

En fait tu as raison, c'est moi qui me trompe!...


----------



## yuechu

Merci à tous pour votre aide !


----------



## danielc

En français je prononce ce mot plutôt à l'anglaise, mais avec l'accent tonique sur la dernière syllabe. En anglais l'accent tonique est sur la première syllabe de ce mot.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Personnellement, j'ai toujours prononcé et entendu pitbulle.


----------



## In-Su

> La prononciation en « ou » [pitbul] est assez rare il me semble. Celle en « œu » [pitbœl] est plus fréquente, mais pas autant que celle en « ü » [pitbyl] qui est en effet la plus courante.


Là où vous vivez, alors ; je n'ai pour ma part jamais de ma vie entendu /pitbœl/.

Comme pour beaucoup de mots étrangers comportant un u, les personnes d'un certain âge (cinquante ans ou plus, je dirais) préfèrent prononcer le u à la française, tandis que les plus jeunes le prononcent "ou". Je ne peux pas m'empêcher de sourire quand mon père complète les grilles de sud au cul (sudoku) dans le journal.


----------



## Maître Capello

jekoh said:


> Jamais entendu la prononciation en « œu » [pitbœl].
> La prononciation anglaise est avec [ʊ], les mots d'origine anglaise qui contiennent cette voyelle, comme _football_ ou _full_, sont généralement prononcés avec le son /u/ ("ou") en français lorsque leur prononciation n'est pas complètement francisée comme c'est le cas pour _pitbulle_.


Quand les francophones doivent prononcer un mot étranger, ils en dénaturent inévitablement la prononciation. Ils le font toutefois de différentes façons selon les régions.

Les Suisses tentent ainsi généralement de prononcer les emprunts le plus fidèlement possible à la prononciation originale. Mais le [ʊ] anglais ne faisant pas partie des sons du français, ils ne réussissent généralement à produire qu'un son variant entre [u], [œ] et [ɔ]…

Pour la fameuse boisson énergisante, il est ainsi assez courant d'entendre parler de [ʁɛd.bœl] en Suisse.

Quant à _football_, il s'agit d'un cas distinct étant donné que ce mot s'écrit avec un double _o_ et non avec _u_… 

Bref, pour en revenir au sujet de ce fil, à savoir la prononciation française de _pitbull_, il existe plusieurs façons de prononcer le _u_, mais on peut dire que celle en [y] est sans doute la plus fréquente et qu'il existe aussi [u] et [œ], mais que cette dernière semble inusitée en France.

+++
Après quelques recherches, il apparaît que la prononciation de ce _u_ dépend assez fortement des variétés d'anglais (britannique, écossais, irlandais, californien, new-yorkais, texan, etc.). Ce _u_ peut ainsi se rapprocher plutôt de [u], [œ], [ɔ], [o] ou [ɑ] selon les cas. Par ailleurs, dans certaines variétés le _u_ est prononcé identiquement dans _bull_ et _full_, tandis que dans d'autres il ne se prononce pas de la même manière. Par exemple, les prononciations données sur Merriam-Webster ou encore la version américaine sur TheFreeDictionary sont disctinctes.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Mais le [ʊ] anglais ne faisant pas partie des sons du français, ils ne réussissent généralement à produire qu'un son variant entre [u], [œ] et [ɔ]…


Personnellement, je trouve que [ʊ] est nettement plus proche de [ø] et de [o] que de de [œ] et [ɔ].
C’est d’ailleurs ce que montre le *trapèze des voyelles*.
Après, il y a des prononciations plus ouvertes (voir par exemple celle* d’AnnieBananie*), qui effectivement se rapprochent d’un [œ], mais qui à mon sens ne correspondent plus à un [ʊ].



Maître Capello said:


> on peut dire que celle en [y] est sans doute la plus fréquente


C’est possible, mais je resterais très prudente sur ce point. Dans les quelques vidéos que j’ai écoutées (bien peu suffisantes + pas forcément représentatives de l’ensemble des locuteurs, donc desquelles on ne peut rien conclure), j’entends les deux prononciations [y] et [u ] à peu près à égalité.


----------



## AlphabetLatin

En France, en réalité c'est 50/50.... [y] /  [u ]. [oe] est quasi inexistant
Il y a deux écoles chez les français vis à vis des mots anglais, et ça se répartit à 50/50

- il y a ceux qui détestent l'anglais et qui volontairement ou inconsciemment vont franciser tous les mots et ils prononceront "y"
- il y a ceux qui auront tendance à angliciser. Ils prononceront "pitboul", et prononceront au passage "challenge" à l'anglaise, ne sachant pas que challenge est en réalité un mot parfaitement français qui devrait donc se prononcer avec la phonétique française.


----------



## Nanon

Hum... pourquoi tant de _haine_ ? 
Pour ma part, j'ai l'impression d'entendre  [byl] par analogie avec _bulle_ et [bul] par analogie avec _boule_ ou _Sitting Bull_ pour les amateurs de western... je ne sais pas... 50/50 ? Faut-il vraiment détester l'anglais pour prononcer u et être snob pour prononcer ou ? Il faudrait avoir un corpus...


----------



## Lacuzon

Moi je disperse façon puzzle alors...


----------



## Maître Capello

Lacuzon said:


> Moi je disperse façon puzzle alors...


Et revoilà le [œ] !  encore que la prononciation anglaise standard se fasse dans ce cas avec [ʌ] plutôt que [ʊ]… C'est quoi qu'il en soit une autre question déjà abordée dans un autre fil : puzzle - prononciation.


----------



## OLN

Personnellement, je le prononce /bul/.
Littré, bull-terrier : "_(boul-tè-rié)_ s. m.", mais d'après le Wiktionnaire, /b*u*l-/ et /b*y*ltɛʁje/ sont admis.
La prononciation /bul/ est la même qu'on écrive _bull-dog_ ou _bouledogue_. Le français n'a là justement pas « dénaturé » la prononciation. 

Je ne généraliserais d'ailleurs pas sur "les Français" comme le fait Maître Capello au n°15, ni leur prêterais une tendance nationale particulière à « ne pas essayer de prononcer les mots étrangers à la manière de la langue d'origine » et à « la franciser le plus possible ». Plus généralement, je serais surprise qu'il y ait au monde des nations d'êtres opiniâtres qui adoptant des mot étrangers, s'obstineraient à les dénaturer au lieu d'adapter leur prononciation à leurs phonèmes courants.

Comme k@t, je resterais prudente sur la fréquence relative de /b*u*l/ et /b*y*l/ et me garderais par conséquent de faire des recommandations à yuechu.

(Je veux bien qu'il y ait de nombreuses inflexions et accents en anglais, mais prononcer la boisson énergisante [-bʌl] comme dans _hull_, c'est ne pas s'être demandé ce que font des taureaux rouges sur le logo )


----------



## WannaBFluent

Perso, je dis pit-boul. Et la plupart des gens que je connais le prononce comme ça aussi.
J'ai déjà entendu pit-bul, mais un peu moins souvent quand même.

Quant à pit-boeul, je ne l'ai jamais entendu, et heureusement parce que ça m'aurait fait bugué 

Je vis en banlieue parisienne, en Seine-Saint-Denis.


----------

